# Homepage Fremd- oder Selbst-Hosten?



## abbuzze (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine kleine Homepage auf meinem eigenen PC laufen, der über dyndns zu erreichen ist.
Die Verfügbarkeit der Seite ist nicht wirklich ausschlaggebend, da es sich nur um eine Art "Hobbyseite" handelt.
Allerdings wird wohl in Zukunft die HP meiner freiberuflichen Freundin dazukommen.
Dort ist alles soweit konfiguriert, wie ich es brauche.

Jetzt stelle ich mir nur die Frage, was günstiger ist:
Es weiterhin auf meinem Rechner (Windows 2000 , Apache 2, PHP 5, MySQL 4.1) laufen zulassen, oder es doch besser bei einem professionellen Anbieter hosten zu lassen.

Fürs eigene Hosting spricht, dass ich keinerlei Beschränkungen habe (Webspace, Traffic etc). Dagegen stehen die Stromosten, die der PC im Dauerbetrieb erzeugt.

Für ein Fremdhosting spricht wiederum, dass ich mir keine Sorgen um das Hosting machen brauche. Dagegen stehen die laufenden Kosten

Hat jemand schon mal die "Wirtschaftlichkeit" beider Alternativen verglichen, oder kann mir Tipps geben?

Vorab, vielen Dank!
Heiko


----------



## Fabian (13. Mai 2005)

Was spricht noch gegen Selbsthosten?

- Niedrige Bandbreite
- Wahrscheinlich keine USV, wenn eine angeschafft werden soll - kostet diese mehr als ein Hoster pro Jahr?
- Redundanz? Was ist wenn DSL ausfaellt?

Ich wuerde zu einem Hoster gehen der dies Professionel macht. Ich bin Anfang der Woche zu Webspace-Verkauf.de gegangen, 5 € pro Monat fuer 1GB Speicher, "unlimited" Traffic (FAIR USE), Confixx, alles.. Und 60 € im Jahr find ich O.K.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Mai 2005)

Wenn du professionellen Webspace mit vernünftigem Support haben möchtest, und bereit bist, mehr als 1,50-Euro-Dumpingpreis zu zahlen, kann ich dir gerne ein vernünftig kalkuliertes Angebot unterbreiten.


----------



## abbuzze (13. Mai 2005)

Danke für das Angebot.
Habe mir jetzt aber leider schon externen Webspace geholt (Hat mir dann doch zu sehr in den Fingern gejuckt). ;-)

Beste Grüße
Heiko


----------

